# Vitesse de téléchargement incroyablement lente...



## Lilzz (26 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Ça fait maintenant quelques semaines que j'ai un souci avec ma vitesse de téléchargement mais j'avais jamais cherché à comprendre pourquoi. Sauf que là ça devient frustrant parce que j'en suis au point où télécharger un simple fichier 60 MB peut prendre jusqu'à 2h... Et je ne vois pas pourquoi.

Je fonctionne sous Leopard et j'utilise en général Chrome pour ma navigation internet. J'ai mon macbook depuis décembre 2009 et avant, je n'avais jamais aucun souci de téléchargement (sans rentrer dans le débat "le piratage c'est mal" disons qu'avant il me fallait 30 min pour dl un film de 700 MB, maintenant au bout de 6h le téléchargement s'annule tout seul parce que c'est trop lent..). Tous mes softwares sont à jour et je n'ai absolument rien touché dans mes réglages internet ou autres. Je voyage pas mal donc je me suis connectée d'une dizaine d'endroits différents et le souci reste le même, ca ne vient donc pas de mon FAI. J'ai essayé de télécharger un même fichier sous Chrome, Firefox et Safari en me disant que ça venait du navigateur mais le problème est toujours présent.

Autre que le téléchargement, ma vitesse de connexion est tout à fait normale. 

J'ai cherché une solution sur différents forums mais n'ai trouvé aucune réponse à mon genre de situation. J'ai fait un test de bande passante sur ce site http://www.zdnet.fr/services/test-bande-passante/ (quoi que ça vaille) et ma vitesse de connexion est à 8468 kbits/s ce qui est tout à fait normal je pense. En parallèle, je suis en train de télécharger un fichier de 67 MB, ça fait 1h30 et ça télécharge à 19 KB/s... 

Quelqu'un aurait-il une explication par le plus grand des hasards ? Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Powerdom (26 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Un antivirus sur ce Mac ?
Ça le fait sur tous les sites?


----------



## Lilzz (26 Mai 2012)

Hmmm je ne pense pas... Je vais faire ma naive, mais je pensais qu'il n'y avait pas de virus sur mac ?

Où est ce que je peux trouver un anti virus gratuit ?

Et oui ça le fait quel que soit le site d'où je télécharge.


----------



## Powerdom (26 Mai 2012)

Je me suis mal exprimé. Je ne disais pas d'en installer un. Mais je me posais justement la question si le problème ne venait pas d'un antivirus. 

J'ai fait une petite recherche, apparemment vous n'êtes pas la seule. Mais je n'ai pas trouvé de personnes ayant solutionné ce problème....


----------



## Lilzz (26 Mai 2012)

Oh.... c'est plutôt embêtant :/ Surtout que je n'ose pas aller à l'Apple Store pour présenter mon problème en disant "oui bon bah je peux plus télécharger illégalement, comme c'est balot !"

Si quelqu'un d'autre a ne serait-ce qu'un début de solution, je suis preneuse....

Merci !


----------



## Powerdom (26 Mai 2012)

Tous le téléchargements ne sont pas illégaux


----------



## Lilzz (26 Mai 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Tous le téléchargements ne sont pas illégaux



Haha c'est pas faux. Ceci dit, je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir télécharger quoi que ce soit de légal dernièrement.


----------



## Serge.Sp (27 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Même problème que vous, sauf que je ne télécharge pas vraiment, mais moi c'est l'affichage des pages Web qui sembles très lent.
Ma connexion est à 18 Mb et le débit montant à 0,97 Mb, ce qui est vraiment très bon vers chez moi.
Sur le PC Windows de mon fils les pages s'affiche instantanément chez moi sa mets une minute et parfois sa bug en ne chargeant pas du tous.
J'ai coupé le wifi sur mon MacBookAir et je l'ai réactivé aucun changement.
Mon ordi est à jours, je suis sous Mac OS X Lion Version 10.7.4 et je surfe avec Safari Version 5.1.7. sur mon Air
Avec mon Imac c'est pareil mais sous Snow.

Quelqu'un aurait il une soluce car je commence à être ridicule en ventant les mérites de mon MacBooK Air devant mes amis

D'avance merci pour votre aides.

Salutations


----------



## bompi (27 Mai 2012)

Faire un petit test en définissant d'autres serveurs de nom.
Par exemple, en prenant, au moins momentanément ceux de Google (8.8.8.8 et 8.8.4.4) ou ceux de OpenDNS (208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220).

Pour faire le chagement : aller dans les Préférences Systèmes > Réseaux > sélectionner la connexion réseau puis cliquer sur Avancé et aller dans l'onglet DNS.


----------



## Serge.Sp (28 Mai 2012)

bompi : Merci pour cette réponse ça a l'air fonctionner avec les DNS de OpenDNS (208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220).
J'ai mit les deux et je me demande si je peux les laisser ainsi:confuses:
Je suis chez Numericable en 30Mb.
Encore merci pour ta réponse et d'avance merci pour les autres également 

@+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h38 ----------

Je crois que je me suis emballé un peut trop vite en faite les pages web sont à nouveau lente a charger, pour y remédier faut que je désactive le wifi et le réactive de suite et la sa fonctionne a nouveau:confuses:
Bizarre


----------



## thomas62180 (27 Septembre 2015)

Pensez à désactiver votre bluetooth, le souci peut venir de là


----------



## kaos (27 Septembre 2015)

je vois le genre de sites ou tu vas 

installe toi Antivir en version gratuit, si les chances de tomber sur un virus sont très faibles, en revanche ce genre de site regorge de malwares ou de jolies petites saloperies pouvant pourrir ton navigateur.

Une fois installé, tu n'auras plus a t'en occupé et ça ne ralentiras en rien ta machine.


----------

